# Smoking types



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello. My curiosity needs to be fed. This discussion is for everyone. Here's the question: which of the 16 MB personality types do you think is most likely to smoke cigarettes? ​


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

This habit is irrelevant to type. I think that even if someone conducted a study/survey using a really large, equally diverse sample size for each type (like maybe a few hundred), the correlation probably wouldn't be too significant.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TMPEH said:


> This habit is irrelevant to type. I think that even if someone conducted a study/survey using a really large, equally diverse sample size for each type (like maybe a few hundred), the correlation probably wouldn't be too significant.


You've stated the obvious. I'm looking for a more lighthearted answer. I associate smoking cigarette with a "cool" character. It's for cliche fun, this thread will only be fun if people humor me. i would maybe throw estps/esfps out there on this one.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> You've stated the obvious. I'm looking for a more lighthearted answer. I associate smoking cigarette with a "cool" character. It's cliche, but this thread will only be fun if people humor me. i would maybe throw estps/esfps out there on this one.


If you wanted people to humor you, then you should've posted it in 'Spam World', where members usually look for the 'shits and giggles' stuff. I looked at this thread and assumed that you were asking a serious question, since the OP doesn't say otherwise and was posted under the MBTI section.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I think it depends on the reason for smoking. Se-doms might do it because they'd be the least likely to care/think about it giving them cancer thirty years in the future. Other types might be drawn to it because they want to be rebellious, or because their friends do it and they want to fit in. Maybe an SJ would do it because their parents smoked?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> If you wanted people to humor you, then you should've posted it in 'Spam World', where members usually look for the 'shits and giggles' stuff. I looked at this thread and assumed that you were asking a serious question, since the OP doesn't say otherwise and was posted under the MBTI section.


While I'm definitely a fan of spam world, I don't think this belongs there. It's fun, yeah, but it's not spam. Spam world is where I post stuff like "halp i pooped my pants wut should i do."


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Raichu said:


> While I'm definitely a fan of spam world, I don't think this belongs there. It's fun, yeah, but it's not spam. Spam world is where I post stuff like "halp i pooped my pants wut should i do."


Haha!

But there's also stuff like "push an NF off a cliff" or "backhand an NT" that's in Spam World. The OP is obviously aware that there is no correlation with smoking and type- however, she still wants to see what people come up with for the 'stereotypical cool character' type and joke around. Posting it under MBTI just seems like an invitation to being accused of typism more than humor, in my opinion. As long as the OP is aware of this, though.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> Haha!
> 
> But there's also stuff like "push an NF off a cliff" or "backhand an NT" that's in Spam World. The OP is obviously aware that there is no correlation with smoking and type- however, she still wants to see what people come up with for the 'stereotypical cool character' type and joke around. Posting it under MBTI just seems like an invitation to being accused of typism more than humor, in my opinion. As long as the OP is aware of this, though.


I guess I do agree with that. While I don't think there's anything wrong with this, there are definitely people who take this site really seriously and would see this thread as typist nonsense. To me, though, as long as everyone's aware it's just for lols, there's no need to complain about it.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TMPEH said:


> If you wanted people to humor you, then you should've posted it in 'Spam World', where members usually look for the 'shits and giggles' stuff. I looked at this thread and assumed that you were asking a serious question, since the OP doesn't say otherwise and was posted under the MBTI section.


Well you know now..as an N, can you pick up on when an S is joking? I keep running into NFs that are way too serious. @Raichu totally understood where i was coming from , i mean you didn't even bother to take a stab at the question..my mind is boggled


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Raichu said:


> I think it depends on the reason for smoking. Se-doms might do it because they'd be the least likely to care/think about it giving them cancer thirty years in the future. Other types might be drawn to it because they want to be rebellious, or because their friends do it and they want to fit in. Maybe an SJ would do it because their parents smoked?


that bit about the Se doms not thinking ahead made me laugh. that could def happen. and about the sjs, i'm not sure what would make them do it. my grandma is an esfj, she used to smoke, but i don't think her mom or dad did. she was just a hipster. as an sj myself, ive done it socially. it can feel cool *shrug


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

All types are capable of smoking...


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I occasionally smoke because, what the hell, nicotine feels good and it's not like one every several months is going to kill me. 

That sounds like a very SP justification, doesn't it? ^^


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Well you know now..as an N, can you pick up on when an S is joking? I keep running into NFs that are way too serious. @_Raichu_ totally understood where i was coming from , i mean you didn't even bother to take a stab at the question..my mind is boggled


It's the internet. It can be difficult to tell whether anyone is joking or not if it's not being worded in a certain manner. You just simply asked "Which of the 16 types are most likely to smoke?". Do you understand where I'm coming from? In real life, however, I pick up easily on when something is a joke because of non-verbal cues and tone of voice. And it's not just because I'm an NF- anyone of any type can relate to this. Raichu just happened to get it, but that doesn't mean _every _other Sensor will.

None of this has anything to do with N vs. S, if that's what you're trying to get at.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

firedell said:


> All types are capable of smoking...


not discussing capability, this thread isn't that serious


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TMPEH said:


> It's the internet. It can be difficult to tell whether anyone is joking or not if it's not being worded in a certain manner. You just simply asked "Which of the 16 types are most likely to smoke?". Do you understand where I'm coming from? In real life, however, I pick up easily on when something is a joke because of non-verbal cues and tone of voice. And it's not just because I'm an NF- anyone of any type can relate to this. Raichu just happened to get it, but that doesn't mean _every _other Sensor will.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with N vs. S, if that's what you're trying to get at.


okay. i still feel like you're being way too serious..about everything i'm saying. and i approach any thread in a lighthearted manner, because at the end of the day, everyones gonna have their own opinion. to me, this is about sharing observations in a playful way. i get surprised when people come at me all scientifically as if its that serious. idk about you, but im not a scientist. i just like MB stuff cuz i love ppl but anyway.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Falling Leaves said:


> Well I occasionally smoke because, what the hell, nicotine feels good and it's not like one every several months is going to kill me.
> 
> That sounds like a very SP justification, doesn't it? ^^


hehe, yep ^^
so do you smoke socially, or do you actually buy your own cigarettes?
and you're an istp, so are you ever concerned that built up tobacco in your system could slow you down? or are you not that kind of istp? lol


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> that bit about the Se doms not thinking ahead made me laugh. that could def happen. and about the sjs, i'm not sure what would make them do it. my grandma is an esfj, she used to smoke, but i don't think her mom or dad did. she was just a hipster. as an sj myself, ive done it socially. it can feel cool *shrug


Just a stereotype joke. SJ's are supposed to follow traditions and stuff. It wasn't serious.



TMPEH said:


> Raichu just happened to get it, but that doesn't mean _every _other Sensor will.


It also helped that I posted after she explained herself.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Raichu said:


> Just a stereotype joke. SJ's are supposed to follow traditions and stuff. It wasn't serious.


Yeah, but on personality page for example, I rmr it saying that the ESFP can be prone to being a pleasure addict if they're not careful. I know what you're saying.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Well you know now..as an N, can you pick up on when an S is joking? I keep running into NFs that are way too serious. @_Raichu_ totally understood where i was coming from , i mean you didn't even bother to take a stab at the question..my mind is boggled


I'm probably one of the funniest people I know, but my biggest competition is my INFP sister. I learned everything I know about humor from her. I am the humble student of an INFP comedic genius.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> hehe, yep ^^
> so do you smoke socially, or do you actually buy your own cigarettes?
> and you're an istp, so are you ever concerned that built up tobacco in your system could slow you down? or are you not that kind of istp? lol


A mix of both. If someone offers me a cig, what the hell, I'll smoke it. However, I do keep a pack in my room 'just in case' (i.e. when you are stressed, that first drag of a cigarette feels *really* good). I don't find cigarettes addictive however. 

Nicotine takes 2 days to completely clear from the body. As for all of the other (far nastier) chemicals... it varies. But they are all in such trace amounts, I sincerely doubt they stay around for long. So to answer your question, no.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I always wondered why beer and sigs? And then I tried it :3 my guhd. It actually comes close to smoking a blunt (if drunk already).

I do smoke but only in social settings because it's fun =) I'm either ISTJ, ISFJ or ISFP so do with it what you want.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Raichu said:


> It also helped that I posted *after she explained herself*.


As Barney from _How I Met Your Mother_ would say, "Lawyered!", brittauzenne. 

*blows smoke ring from imaginary cigarette into the air*

Now every-body happy!


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

13 others said:


> I always wondered why beer and sigs? And then I tried it :3 my guhd. It actually comes close to smoking a blunt (if drunk already).
> 
> I do smoke but only in social settings because it's fun =) I'm either ISTJ, ISFJ or ISFP so do with it what you want.


Yeh, if you're an isfj, i could see that. isfjs have a regal aura around them. and you said you do it socially, which sounds kind of J to me. but cool thanks kiddo!


----------



## QueenofEagles (Sep 19, 2011)

13 others said:


> I always wondered why beer and sigs? And then I tried it :3 my guhd. It actually comes close to smoking a blunt (if drunk already).
> 
> I do smoke but only in social settings because it's fun =) I'm either ISTJ, ISFJ or ISFP so do with it what you want.


I don't think an ISFP would ever come up with that! :tongue: Don't know though.

HAHA... a cig after drunk is not ever close to a blunt!

At OP, cigarettes are horrible. I did, however, have one friend who didn't make it seem so horrible. She was ENFJ, and also French. Never smelled bad. Even if I smoke a cigarette after totally drunk, I get disgusted about the flavor in my mouth and then can only think about how bad my mouth tastes and will taste to someone else (assuming I have someone to kiss).


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guess what. I'm INFP, I smoke cigarettes because I know they won't affect me now, I'll quit before I'm 30. Probably when I'm around 25 I'll quit. I'm just enjoying them because it's a dying culture. The people in the 1970's, 60's and before got to enjoy them. Why not me? I also smoke marijuana, Legalize it! Is that the less-serious answer you were looking for?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Hey guess what. I'm INFP, I smoke cigarettes because I know they won't affect me now, I'll quit before I'm 30. Probably when I'm around 25 I'll quit. I'm just enjoying them because it's a dying culture. The people in the 1970's, 60's and before got to enjoy them. Why not me? I also smoke marijuana, Legalize it! Is that the less-serious answer you were looking for?


Yeah, that was pretty good. Never thought about the dying culture thing. Buut you probably smoke to look cool, too huh? lol jk
I have an INFP friend who was/might still be fond of cigs/tobacco.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

I smoke to look cool for myself. I found out other people don't think you're that cool when you smoke. They more say, " That'll kill ya, you know" and I want to say, "No shit"


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> If you wanted people to humor you, then you should've posted it in 'Spam World', where members usually look for the 'shits and giggles' stuff. I looked at this thread and assumed that you were asking a serious question, since the OP doesn't say otherwise and was posted under the MBTI section.


Shoulda, woulda, coulda...


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

I remember hearing somewhere that substance abuse is often linked with SP types (Alcoholism, Smoking, etc)


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> [T]here is no correlation with smoking and type.


Ya, there's no correlation between any type and anything that's particularly good or bad, because all types are equally wonderiferous in all important respects and anybody who says otherwise is a typist and thank god for posters like TMPEH who can set those ignorant bastards straight.

Meanwhile, down here in the real world...

This recent article reports that, according to "one of the longest-lasting longitudinal research projects ever undertaken," it appears that Conscientious people (the Big 5 equivalent of J's) may tend to live longer, and that one of the relevant longevity factors may be that they're also _less likely to smoke_ than their more irresponsible (albeit, on average, cooler) P cousins.

I hope that wasn't too spammy for y'all. I mean well.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

reckful said:


> Ya, there's no correlation between any type and anything that's particularly good or bad, because all types are equally wonderiferous in all important respects and anybody who says otherwise is a typist and thank god for posters like TMPEH who can set those ignorant bastards straight.
> 
> Meanwhile, down here in the real world...
> 
> ...


Just havin' fun on this thread, nobody is stereotyping. its a thread for quirky observational type stuff.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> You've stated the obvious. I'm looking for a more lighthearted answer. I associate smoking cigarette with a "cool" character.


I rather associate it with high-stress and anxiety. It helps people relax, but it actually makes the problems worse and therefor increases the need to smoke to calm down. 

I don't know which type has the highest general stress levels, INFJ perhaps?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

SeedofDavid said:


> HAHA... a cig after drunk is not ever close to a blunt!


I thought it was actually. At least for me. Sure, I've yet to smoke a whole blunt on my own but I founded it quite similiar.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

According to this page, which has citations and everything, INTPs are the type most likely to smoke.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

13 others said:


> I thought it was actually. At least for me. Sure, I've yet to smoke a whole blunt on my own but I founded it quite similiar.


 i know what you mean. the body high can seem similar, though it is different.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> According to this page, which has citations and everything, INTPs are the type most likely to smoke.


Thanks for the link. I like the reason that it gave that INTPs would smoke, something like "they would think the warning label is biased" ha! Hilarious


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ESFP, not sure why. Just wanted to say something other than the obvious, "this is not type specific."


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Doll said:


> ESFP, not sure why. Just wanted to say something other than the obvious, "this is not type specific."


Ok. And yes, I super appreciate the participation. People act like certain types aren't inclined to do certain things. I wonder what happened that makes so many feel the need to be so uptight..it's just as bad as being "typist" or whatever. But I said esfp/estp, and i'd probably change it to intp, but when it comes to MB types, i deal mainly with Sensor types.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I personally would prefer smoking an ENFP, but I'd be happy enough smoking an INFP. 

Lol. Joking aside, I think S types are more likely to smoke.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> Shoulda, woulda, coulda...


Shouldn'ave, wouldn'ave, couldn'ave?










Doll said:


> Just wanted to say something other than the obvious, "this is not type specific."


D'aww, you shouldn'ave mentioned it!



brittauzenne said:


> I wonder what happened that makes so many feel the need to be so uptight.


I'll tell ya why...


* *










Man, those things HURT.


----------

